# So I took some more photos



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Took some more photos with my new Camera (Panasonic Lumix FZ28)


----------



## jimmyflo (Apr 15, 2009)

wow!! 8)


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Very nice, wonderful in fact. 8) 
H.


----------

